# Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland



## Elfriede (5. Dez. 2011)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde,

mein 13. Teichjahr auf Paros ist beendet und ich will heute über die abgelaufene Teichsaison berichten, wie jedes Jahr im Dezember.

Nach einem an sich schon sehr regenreichen Winter folgte ein ausgesprochen kühler, stürmischer Frühling mit einem  heftigen Gewitter  im Mai und einem weiteren im Oktober, wodurch sich  die niederschlagsfreie Trockenperiode heuer auf knapp 5 Monate beschränkte.

Dieses Foto zeigt meine versinkenden Seerosen  im Maigewitter. Kurze Zeit später waren sie nicht mehr zu sehen, die Blüten lagen gut 10cm unter Wasser. 

 

Und so sah der Teich  zwei Tage vor dem Gewitter aus. 

 


Wie jedes Jahr  im Frühling führte ich in meinem kleinen Teich  ein bereits erprobtes, sehr einfaches  „Reinigungsritual“ aus. 

Kleiner Teich im Frühling   

Ich will heute einmal genauer darüber berichten, weil dieses Staubecken   vielleicht auch eine Anregung für ähnliche Situationen in filterlosenTeichen mit Hanglage sein könnte.

Es handelt sich bei diesem erhöhten, kleinen Teich  um den ursprünglichen, flachen Rand meines Teichs, der schon in den Anfangsjahren mit einer Mauer abgetrennt wurde, weil sich das Wasser dort zu stark erhitzte und bei Starkregen viel Hangwasser in den Teich gelangte. Hinter dieser  Abmauerung entstand auf diese Weise  dieses schmale, 7m lange Staubecken mit 1,20m (größte) Breite und 50cm Tiefe an der Trennmauer , auslaufend  auf 15cm Tiefe an der hinteren, hangseitigen Natursteinmauer,  bedingt durch die vorhandene Bodenschräge. Der Wasserzulauf erfolgt über einen kleinen Bachlauf, der Überlauf zurück in den in den großen Teich  über zwei Abläufe an der Trennmauer und  ein   Ablauf zur Entleerung des Beckens über eine Schlammrinne.

Zuerst war dieses Becken als Pflanzenfilter eingerichtet, dann als Wasserbecken mit Sumpfpflanzen in Pflanzkisten und im dritten Anlauf, nach einer notwendigen Entleerung und Reparatur des Beckens (2007), habe ich es  provisorisch als Depot für  Pflanzen verwendet, die im Teich einfach nicht wachsen wollten, wie __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Seggen, __ Kalmus, __ Sumpfschwertlilien, __ Blutweiderich usw. Ich habe all diese Pflanzen einfach wurzelnackt in den hinteren Teil des entleerten Becken gestellt, mit einigen Schubkarren feinem Sand-Marmorriesel-Gemisch bedeckt und gewässert. Um das rieselfreudige Substrat auf der schrägen Unterlage zu halten habe ich es mit den losen Steinen begrenzt, die man auf den Fotos sieht.  Bei diesem Provisorium ist es mehr oder minder auch  geblieben, weil erstens die Pflanzen dort weit besser wachsen als im großen Teich und zweitens der Plegeaufwand, Dank der Schlammrinne, sehr einfach und gering ist. Zusätzlich bietet sich der Wassereinlauf  zur ständigen Durchströmung meines Muschelkalkdepots an, das ich heuer im Zuge der Reinigung erneuert habe, wie auf den folgenden Fotos zur  sehen.


    



                                                                                          

Und so gehe ich bei der Reinigung vor: Wasser wird  abgelassen und lose Winterrückstände vom Substrat in die Schlammrinne  gespült. Durch den Gleiteffekt der Bodenschräge sammelt sich im Lauf eines Jahres reichlich Schlamm und verbrauchtes Substrat in dieser Rinne, was eine dauernde Reinigung meines  ungefilterten Teichwassers bewirkt, ohne das Substrat zu verdichten. Einen guten Teil davon lasse ich im Frühling oder sonst bei Bedarf in meinen kleinen Olivenhain ablaufen. Die fehlende Substratmenge fülle ich  jedes zweite Jahr nach der Reinigung wieder auf. In die Schlammrinne hineinwachsende Pflanzen ernte ich ab, denn sie soll frei bleiben für Pflanzversuche und als Platz zur Kräftigung  kümmernder Pflanzen  aus dem großen Teich. Meistens erholen sie sich hier schnell und  auch Kindl der tropischen Seerosen entwickeln sich in der Rinne besonders gut.

                      

Einige Wochen später ist  dieser kleine Teich dann wieder gut bewachsen, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen.  


                      



Die große Hitze blieb diesen Sommer aus, es gab lediglich 2 Tage um  40° und dementsprechend blieb die Wassertemperatur den größten Teil des Sommers unter 32°, meistens sogar knapp unter 30°. 

Mit Wasser musste ich heuer auch  nicht  sparen, denn meine drei Zisternen waren mit insgesamt 120m³ Regenwasser gefüllt, so dass ich kein Wasser zukaufen musste, obwohl ich recht großzügig damit umging. 20 m³ verbrauchte ich bei meinem Versuch  Kieselalgen, Cyanobakterien sowie  grüne Schwebealgen in größerer Menge bodennah zu entfernen um ihren Nährstoffkreislauf  einzudämmen und damit ihr ungebremstes Wachstum und den hohen  CO2- Verbrauch  zu verringern, sowie den hohen pH-Wert zu senken. Diese Aktion war nötig, da die Sichttiefe in meinem Teich im Mai nur mehr  ca.30 cm betrug, weil sich die winzigen Organismen, darunter viele Blaualgen, ohne  Nahrungskonkurrenz durch Unterwasserpflanzen massenhaft vermehren konnten.

Mit dem Erfolg dieser Aktion war ich sehr zufrieden, denn ich erreichte damit die angestrebte Sichttiefe von 1,10m, eine ausreichenden KH-Wert von 5-6 und einen stabilen pH-Wert von 8 – 8,2.

Weniger zufriedenstellend war hingegen das Wachstum der höheren Pflanzen im Teich, da ich heuer auf jegliche Düngung verzichtete, sogar auf Düngekegel für meine Seerosen, die deshalb auch nur sehr sparsam blühten. Der Düngeverzicht ist mir nicht leicht gefallen, da ich die Pflanzen im nährstoffarmen Wasser leiden sah. Die Pflanzen blieben sehr klein mit gelben Blättern, wie auf  diesem  Foto zu sehen ist.


Zwei Pflanzen erfreuten mich aber schließlich doch noch mit Blüten: __ Molchschwanz und  __ Thalia dealbata

   


                



Der totale Verzicht auf Dünger war für mich notwendig, weil mich die Reaktion der Blaualgen auf den Nährstoffentzug brennend  interessierte. Dass sich die Cyanobakterien dadurch aber überhaupt nicht beeindrucken ließen und  unbeirrt auch in dem mageren Wasser zu einer neuerlichen Blüte  gelangten, das war für mich dann aber doch  eine Überraschung und irritierte mich, denn bisher führte ich die Blaualgenblüte des letzten Jahres auf eine zu reichliche Düngung zurück, was ja auch generell als Ursache für  verstärktes Algenwachstum gilt, wobei erhöhte Phosphatwerte immer als besonders algenfördernd genannt werden,  die aber in meinem Teich heuer  nicht vorhanden waren. Es müssen wohl noch ganz andere, für einen Teichbesitzer nicht messbare Faktoren und Zusammenhänge eine Rolle für   das Wachstum der Algen  spielen, wozu sicher auch die ganz außergewöhnliche Anpassungsfähigkeit aus der „Trickkiste“ vieler Algen und Cyanobakterien gehört. 

Die Beobachtung der winzigkleinen Organismen durch das Mikroskop hat mir heuer wieder viel                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Freude gemacht. Niemals würde ich gegen  diese schönen und teilweise bizarren Gebilde mit Algenkillern vorgehen, ich würde sie in meinem Teich auch nicht missen wollen, sondern möchte nur ihre ungehemmte Vermehrung einschränken, damit auch für andere Wasserpflanzen eine  Wachstumschance gegeben ist. Ob das gelingen wird, das werde ich erst im nächsten Jahr sehen, jedenfalls hoffe ich sehr auf Monas __ Hornkraut, wovon ich heuer iinsgesamt14 kg in meinen Teich eingebracht habe. 
Darüber hinaus habe ich den Teich in diesem Jahr  seiner natürlichen Entwicklung überlassen und und ihn ohne nennenswerte Eingriffe einfach nur beobachtet, bis auf den Rückschnitt der Pflanzen im Herbst.

Mit einigen Teichfotos  im Rückblick auf Frühling, Sommer und Herbst auf Paros will ich meinen Jahresbeericht 2011 beenden  und mit dem Foto meiner neuen tropischen Seerose „Ruby“ abschließen, der nun der erste Winter in meinem Teich bevorsteht. Ich hoffe natürlich sehr, dass sie  ihn auch schadlos überleben wird, wie ihre tropischen Schwestern „Tina“ und „Ganna Walska“, die schon 5 parische Winter hinter sich haben. 


            


              


              


 

Euch allen herzliche Grüße aus meinem Winterquartier in Osttirol 

Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

vielen Dank für deinen anschaulichen Jahresabschlussbericht.
Ja, spätestens Dein Bericht läutet bei mir immer den Winter ein 
Hoffen wir dass dieser schnell wieder rum ist!

Wie erging es deinem Teich in Tirol als Du ihn wieder aufgefunden hattest?

Viele Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Elfriede (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Daniel, hallo alle zusammen,

nach so vielen Jahresberichten sollte mir die Einstellung von Texten  und Fotos in ordentlicher Form und Strukturiereng eigentlich keine Probleme mehr machen, aber leider war das heute nicht so. Ich habe mich so ungeschickt angestellt, dass die mögliche Zeit zum Editieren nicht ausreichte um alle  Mängel zu beheben: Ein angekündigtes Foto und Bildtitel fehlen, zwei Fotos sind vertauscht, allesamt nicht gut platziert, die Schrift zu klein, die Abstände zu gering und so weiter. Was soll's, ich  hoffe trozdem, dass mein Bericht lesbar und verständlich ist.

@Daniel,

der Winter scheint heuer tatsächlich auf meinen Jahresbericht gewartet zu haben, morgen soll bei uns der erste Schnee fallen, - nach wochenlanger, noch angenehm warmer Schönwetterperiode. 

Meinen  kleinen  Teich hier in Tirol konnte ich durch die guten Wetterbedingungen endlich einmal ein wenig säubern, sonst hatte er nach meiner Rückkehr aus Paros immer schon  eine hinderliche Eisdecke. Heuer sind die Unterwasserpflanzen in dem Teichlein sehr gut gewachsen, aber ebenso jede Menge Fadenalgen. 

Ich hoffe mit Dir, dass der Winter, zumindest gefühlsmäßig nicht so lange dauern wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Danke Elfriede,

wie immer ein schöner Bericht.


.


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Danke für Deine Antwort Elfriede!
Magst Du uns nichtmal bei Gelegenheit ein Bild deines kleinen Teichleins zeigen?
Ich finde es sehr hübsch...Du hattest (soweit ich mich richtig erinnere) doch sogar einen Thread dafür? 

Wenn Du noch Änderungswünsche bei Deinem Text oben hast kannst Du mir auch eine PM schreiben, dann kann ich das heute Abend so abändern wie Du es möchtest.

Viele Grüße nach Tirol!
Daniel


----------



## ron (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

auch aus dem hohen Norden einen lieben Gruss. Ich finde es immer wieder toll deinen Bericht zu lesen, habe allerdings zunehmend das Gefühl, das der letzte Bericht noch gar nicht so lange zurückliegt...

Geografisch sind wir beide (glaube ich) die Ekstreme und einanders Gegenpol. Das macht es für mich noch mal spannender sie zu lesen. Dazu kommt noch dein Interesse für Permakultur, was wir beide gemeinsam haben.

LG



Ron


----------



## Elfriede (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo,

@Werner, 
es freut mich, dass Dir mein Bericht gefallen hat. 

@Daniel,
Fotos von meinem Tiroler Miniteich habe ich leider keine, denn wann immer ich ihn sehe, also im März und im November, sind die Pflanzen entweder noch nicht zu sehen  oder bereits vergammelt. In seiner Wachstumsphase habe ich den kleinen Teich noch nie gesehen, was mich jedes Jahr neuerlich an  seiner Sinnhaftigkeit zweifeln lässt.

Danke für Dein Angebot, Ja, ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar,  wenn Du wenigstens die ersten zwei Fotos tauschen und die sinnlosen Zahlen unter dem Bericht  entfernen könntest. 

@Ron,
danke für Deine lieben Grüße aus dem Norden.
Auch mir ist das Jahr viel zu schnell vergangen. Viele Vorhaben, auch die Permakultur betreffend,
hatten in diesem Zeitraum einfach zu wenig Platz. Sehr beschäftigt hat mich heuer aber auch  ein Link von Annett zum Thema Terra Preta. Ich habe vier kleine Versuchsflächen angelegt und bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sie im Frühling aussehen werden.


Euch allen liebe Grüße aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*



Elfriede schrieb:


> ...Danke für Dein Angebot, Ja, ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar,  wenn Du wenigstens die ersten zwei Fotos tauschen und die sinnlosen Zahlen unter dem Bericht  entfernen könntest.
> ..



 erledigt.
Kein Problem, das ist ja mein Job


----------



## ron (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*



> Sehr beschäftigt hat mich heuer aber auch ein Link von Annett zum Thema Terra Preta



Davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Angeblich hat das Max Planck Institut in Potsdam es geschafft die "Schwarze Erde" künstlich her zu stellen.

Kannst mir gerne den Link weiterreichen. 

LG



Ron


----------



## Elfriede (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Ron,

hier findest Du gleich mehrere interessante Links zum Thema Terra Preta von Annett

http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33318/?q=Terra+Preta

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Ron,

hat leider nicht funktioniert. Schau einfach unter: " Abhilfe für karge Böden gefunden?"

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede 

Schön zu sehen und lesen 

Deine Cyanos sind wohl ein ganz spezieller Fall 

da würde in mir der 




"große Experimentator"  erwachen .





Rieselfilter oder Traubenzucker wären die nächsten Schüsse ins Blaue 

mfG


----------



## ron (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Werde mal schauen. Danke.

Ron


----------



## ron (7. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

@Elfriede.

Wirklich interessant, weil wir mit unserem Komposttoilett einen guten Ausgangsposition hätten und wir mit unserer Gartenerde praktisch bei 0 angefanen haben.

Das "riecht" nach eksperimentieren im Frühjahr!

LG

Ron


----------



## Elfriede (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo karsten,

meine Cyanos sind wohl nur in einem Punkt ein spezieller Fall: Sie werden nämlich, wie auch andere Mikroorganismen in meinem Teich,  geliebt und bewundert für ihre außergewohnlichen Fähigkeitn, für ihre Vielfalt und Schönheit. 

                      



                      

Den meisten Teichbesitzern ohne Mikroskop bleiben  diese winzigen Einzeller leider verborgen, obwohl sie sicher in jedem Teich zu finden sind.

Dass ich die ungehemmte Entwicklung der Mikroalgen in meinem Teich einbremsen muss ist mir klar, denn bei weniger als 40-50cm Sichttiefe und wiederholten Bakterienblüten muss notwendiger Weise auch meine Toleranz enden. 

An Experimentierfreude fehlt es mir nicht und ich scheue auch die weiteren Schüsse ins Blaue nicht, wie Rieselfilter oder Traubenzucker ( zur CO2-Produktion?). Aber noch weiß ich nicht, was mich im Frühling auf Paros erwartet und das ist auch mein Problem, denn ich muss alle Geräte und Materialien nach Griechenland mitnehmen, die ich dort eventuell gebrauchen kann. 

Mit Dank für Deine Anregungen
Elfriede


----------



## Dr.J (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Toller Bericht, Elfriede.... :


----------



## Elfriede (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Ron,

Du hast mit Deiner Komposttoilette sehr gute Voraussetzungen. An guter Bio-Hozkohle wird es in Deiner Gegend sicher auch nicht mangeln, oder willst Du sie überhaupt selbst herstellen?

Bei mir ist das verwendete, nicht sehr nahrhafte Ausgangsmaterial leider nicht optimal. Ich werde aber auf alle Fälle im Frühling über Erfolg oder Misserfolg  berichten.

Ich wünsche Dir für Dein Experiment viel Erolg und grüße herzlich aus Tirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für Dein Lob!

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Servus Elfriede

Danke für deinen jährlichen Jahresbericht 

Wie immer sehr gut dokumentiert 

Dieses Jahr wird wohl als einzigartig eingestuft ...

Nicht so heiß und nicht so trocken (2xGewitter) wie die Jahre zuvor ...

Das die Cyano`s trotz Nährstoffmangel  überleben, läßt mich doch an Nährstoffe glauben ... von nix können sie ja net leben 
Vielleicht eine andere Form der Nährstoffe als wir sie uns vorstellen können ... vielleicht reicht ja die Sonne schon alleine 

Danke nochmal für deinen Bericht 

Ach ja ... ist der Winter bei Euch in Tirol auch schon eingezogen


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,
habe Deinen diesjährigen Teichbericht mit großem Interesse gelesen.
Ein ganz klein wenig beschleicht mich der Neid, schaue ich mir Deine Bilder an....
ein Teich in derart exponierter Lage, schickes Sonnensegel drüber... DAS könnte mir wohl auch gefallen


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, einen so angenehm temperierten Sommer habe ich auf Paros bis heuer noch nie erlebt. Der April und Oktober waren mir aber etwas zu kühl und zu stürmisch.

Du sagst es Helmut, von nichts kann nichts werden, auch nicht die winzigen Cyanos. Natürlich werden für ihr Wachstum verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, aber ganz sicher müssen zumindest Spuren von Nährstoffen vorhanden sein. Ich habe schon sehr viele Theorien zum Thema Blaualgen gehört und gelesen bis hin zu den Reinwasser-Formen, die aber, wie Bernd Kaufmann sagt, wenn überhaupt, dann nur vereinzelt auftreten und ganz sicher nie in Massen, die zu einer Blüte führen könnten wie in meinem Teich. Dass mein Teich sehr nährstoffarm ist, lässt sich nicht bestreiten, aber völlig frei von Nährstoffen kann ein Teich meiner Meinung  nie sein und dieser Umstand genügt den Cyanobakterien und anderen Mokroorganismen wahrscheinlich um immer noch gut zu leben. Jedenfalls scheint mir diese Annahme plausibel.

Nein Helmut, der Winter hat uns hier in Osttirol noch nicht erreicht, dafür braucht es ein Adra-Tief. Heute hatten wir einen strahlend schönen, warmen Tag.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

es freut mich, dass Du meinen Bericht gelesen hast.

Mit dem Sonnensegel habe ich allerdings jedes Jahr so meine Probleme, heuer hat es ein Sturm nicht nur abgerissen  sondern  ganz zerfetzt. Salz und Sand  machen das Gewebe leider sehr schnell brüchig.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichjahr 2011 in Griechenland*

Hallo zusammen,

karsten hat geschrieben:_ Rieselfilter oder Traubenzcker wären die nächsten Schüsse ins Blaue_

Diese Anregung, den Rieselfilter betreffend, möchte ich für 2012  gerne aufnehmen und habe mich zu diesem Thema hier im Forum und im Internet ein wenig eingelesen und mir verschiedene Modelle ( auch in Schwerkraft) angesehen.  Bevor ich mir so ein Teil für Paros besorge, muss ich aber wissen ob ein Rieselfilter auch Sinn macht, wenn es im Teich keinen anderen Filter gibt, denn in meinem filterlosen Teich könnte ihn nicht mit vorgereinigtem Wasser bedienen, wie stets empfohlen wird.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eine Information  und grüße ich herzlich aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------

